# for personal use only: can I use a home iron & avery transfer paper with Kinkos



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey 

Im pretty new to this whole thing. I just want to create some t-shirts for my use only.

I'm wondering if the Avery transfer paper will do me any good with a normal iron.
And
Is it worth doing this? I want this to last and not peel after a few washes.
I plan on buying the paper, and printing at kinkos. I called them up and they said as long as i bring the paper they can do it.

I've got another question regarding ink. The guy at kinkos told me they use laser jet printers only. Is this fine if im using an iron to press it on? Or would Inkjet be better for transferring.
And which would last longer?

Thanks in advance,
Ken


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: iron*

Really for long lasting and proven heat transfer results you would need commercial transfer paper and a heat press, I am sure there is a company around you that would be willing to do that for you.


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: iron*

yeha i suppose but the whole reason i want to do this is so that i dont pay 30$ for T's.
I mean would it last half a year at least under normal usage.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: iron*

To tell you the truth I havent done any over the counter paper testing , but I would imagine so. If it is for a special occasion for yourself and not needing to be put under the micoscope by a customer it probably would be fine.


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: iron*

ok and how about the inkjet vs laser question.

Would inkjet ink be better for ironing or would the laser jet ink be better?


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

Thanks Rodney!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

You can get small quantities of commercial grade paper. Dharmatrading.com sells 10 packs of the soft paper.

I've used that with a home iron before (many moons ago when I was testing the waters). 

No...it's not the ideal, but it's not the worst thing either. Here's the link to a post from several months ago about using a home iron.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t33503.html


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

transferpapercanada.com has a 10 pack for 10 bucks no taxes no shipping.
See the thing with ordering online is that the majority of the cheap stuff are located in US. Us to canada equals shipping and customs.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

Not to burst your balloon, but the commercial papers are well worth the small additional cost. Early on I did some side-by-side tests, and using Avery paper versus several commercial papers the difference was noticable immediately, but even more noticable after several washes. Avery for darks lost about 60% of the pigment in the first wash, which though it gave it an interesting washed out appearance, didn't look so interesting after the 3rd wash. Not that commercial papers can compete with something such as plastisol or direct screen printing, there's at least a little bit more longevity with the commercial papers. As Michele said, you can buy small quantities of a quality paper at Dharmatrading.com...or you can learn the hard way like me. IronAll for darks for inkjet, with a little care, aren't horrible (now that's a compliment,) but can't compete with other options. From what I've read on the forum, ImageClip with a color laser seems to have and edge over inkjet transfer...but I only have an inkjet, so I have no personal knowledge.


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

Ah well i already ordered the sample pack from transfer paper canada, I mean it was 10 bucks for 10 sheets. only 8 of them are useable by an iron but, even then its cheaper than the avery stuff. 20 something dollars plus taxes for 5 sheets. lol

I think it may better than the Avery stuff since...wel it comes form a company that deals ONLY with transfer paper.
Hopefully by monday i will have it
And once i get it, ill print something out and iron it on, post results, then wash it, then post results and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

Hey Cirrus,

I started with Avery and Canon dye ink. Talk about a rough start. But it was for fun, which lead to sales, which lead to me wanting to learn how to make a quality product, and that started me on my path the this forum. 

Hand ironing with Avery, I got great results. Right from the peel, you could not tell the difference between my Avery shirts and my later shirts of Ironall for lights and Jetprosofstretch shirts. 

I did not even have any real color loss until after about wash #6, which I think is a thumbs up for Avery, considering I was using Dye ink! I had worse color loss after wash one with some of my Ironall and Pigment ink test shirts. So, initial pressing and color loss (with dye, which usually washes out) was not the problems I had with Avery. 

The problem was, after about 6 washes, the shirt would start to "crack" and fine lines began to appear, which only grew worse with each wash from there... as well... the color loss began to become noticable...

Not good. I went to Ironall for lights because it stretches with the shirts instead of cracking and you can use it with a hand iron. I switched to an epson printer ($40 shipped to my house, a refurb from epson.com -great printer). I had heard of Ironall's fading problem, so I tested about 8 shirts with it, and found the Jerzees Heavyweight 50/50 cotton poly blend did not loss the color, so I was set (except I liked the quality of the Gildan's shirts better, but they had some fade.)

So now, without owning a press, I was able to make a shirt that did not fade, and did not crack.

I was able to earn enough money selling these shirts to pay for my press outright in a month or so. I bought a Mighty Press Lite 11x15 (I work in youth, so that size is fine for my use. I only use 8.5x11 papers, so my press is a sufficient size for that.)

Ironall is sold under other names: Translution, Everlast, and a few more, dang, I just can't keep all of them in my head. One thing you might find with some of your sample papers, is that they may still "crack". Look at the descriptions online, if they say they "stretch" with the shirt, there's a good to better chance they won't crack. If none of your samples work, do a search to find out where to buy Ironall light in Canada....

I do not know if you can run inkjet heat transfer paper through a laser printer. The person on the forum that I know will know for sure is Luis/Infortun. He has a laser printer, and I know he has used Ironall Dark in his laser, but if you want to be sure you will get the results you want, ask him or maybe even Deniseg. She has worked in inkjet and moved to laser transfers.

Here's a link to hand ironing. Inside this link you will find another link with step by step instructions to pressing. There is more to it than ink and paper, like getting the moisture out of the fabric. The link in this link here taps you in at post #9 in the second link. Post #14 has the step by steps in it. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t45009.html#post267368

Good luck to you, hope this helps get you where you want to go, it worked for me!


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

http://www.transferpapercanada.com/pdf/TPC_Paper_Comparison_Chart.pdf

Under inkjet i will be getting
 2 sheets of *Jet-Pro* Transfer Paper for light garments 8-1/2" x 11" (new!)
2 sheets of *EverLast* Transfer Paper for light garments 8-1/2" x 11"
2 sheets of *Red Grid* Transfer Paper for light garments 8-1/2" x 11"
2 sheets of *Blue Grid* Transfer Paper for dark garments 8-1/2" x 11"
1 sheet of *Dazzle-Trans* 8-1/2" x 11"
1 sheet of *Silicon Parchment Paper

So far my money is on Everlast, When i get them, ill test all of them out, mark them see which last the longest. If the Everlasts are good, i may just get a few of those. The PDF say they will do good, I think.

And my printer is an HP deskjet D4100. Last time i checked it printed out pretty decent pictures, but i havent used colour in a while, so lets hope the colour hasnt dried out.
*


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

I'm pretty sure the Everlast is Ironall light under its other name. Just double check. Also, double check that all of your inks in your printer are pigment, not just the black ink. 

Jetpro's instructions say it needs to be heat pressed on my sheet. If you try it with an iron and it works, will you let us know, I am curious as to how it would turn out.

Possibly a local print shop would heat press your shirts for a small fee per shirt, some will... 

Good luck to you.. Kelly


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

how would i check for that?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

I would think go to the HP website and look up your model. Google ther printer model is another way I've done it. There should be information in the description as to what kind of ink is being used.


----------



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

For those of you who have used the soft transfers from Dharma trading, have you used it with a heat press?

If so, what is the quality of your print and would it be good enough for t's that you sell?

Thanks.

Suz


----------



## Mark08 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

You can iron on ironall with an iron. I did it. The handle bent from the pressure I put on it.


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

What happens if i Over iron the paper?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*



Suz said:


> For those of you who have used the soft transfers from Dharma trading, have you used it with a heat press?
> 
> If so, what is the quality of your print and would it be good enough for t's that you sell?
> 
> ...


Yes. I use it with my heat press. I press at about 380 degrees for about 16 seconds. I get very good results, that hold up well. 

Of course, as with any other paper, method, and shirt, so much depends on laundering. I always recommend to my customers that they wash in cold water, and dry on a cool or medium setting (really, nothing is going to hold up very long when washed in hot water, and put in a hot dryer). Also, I label white shirts with "DO NOT BLEACH". 

FYI - Dharmas soft paper may well be the ironall paper.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

Hi Cirrus,

Mark08 is my husband. I was there waiting anxiously for the results (his were much better than mine because he could apply so much more pressure. Mine didn't fail, but his ink and polymer were much deeper into the fiber.)

We didn't run into any issue overcooking the shirts. We didn't do each one with an exact science of "time". The directions call for 2 to 3 minutes, so that is a wide range of time. Sometimes I would start the timer a few seconds behind him already pressing, so we may have gone to 3 minutes and 15-30 seconds. Nothing happened. Sometimes it would just feel like it needed more, so when the timer would go off at 3 minutes, if I didn't feel I got a certain area well enough, I'd stay over it. 

The only problem we ever had was if a white tee or sweatshirt would start to hint at yellowing (scorching), and that's that, have to stop going over that area. But we didn't have an issue with the transfer at around 3 to 3 1/2 minutes. 

Good luck to you...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*

Hey Michele,

How are you doing? I just read your post, and it thought I'd mention really quickly, I am washing a test shirt using JPSS, and I've been washing it wrong on purpose, with warm water and high heat dryer, and 3 times with ONE cup of Bleach, whoo hoo. 

Really testing that shirt out! So far, no color loss and no cracking, at 8 washes now, 3 with bleach, but I am going to keep going for the summer. (PS: That's also with dye ink, so maybe I should do another shirt with pigment, since that's what alot of us use, but I am testing this dye with JPSS, so it just happens to be dye.) No color loss, I am amazed. 

Okay, have a great weekend all!! 
Best regards,
Kelly


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*



Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Michele,
> 
> How are you doing? I just read your post, and it thought I'd mention really quickly, I am washing a test shirt using JPSS, and I've been washing it wrong on purpose, with warm water and high heat dryer, and 3 times with ONE cup of Bleach, whoo hoo.
> 
> ...


Wow...that is amazing...especially the bleach part! I use an HP printer with their Vivera inks (which are pigment), so I would be interested in hearing about your results with a pigment ink.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*



deChez said:


> Wow...that is amazing...especially the bleach part! I use an HP printer with their Vivera inks (which are pigment), so I would be interested in hearing about your results with a pigment ink.
> 
> Keep us posted!


Okay, I'll press one up and start tossing it into the warm water, high heat dryer washes. I don't always bleach my whites, but have been trying to arrange them so everything in there can be bleached, including these shirts. I'll find you when I start the thread and give you a link. 

For anyone who wants to see the JPSS/dye and bleach wash tests, here's a link.. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t45256.html#post268449


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron & avery transfer paper with Kinkos lase*

Oh Vivera

Thats the ink "type" i put in my hp. So it should work right?

Also is there any disadvantage of using Light transfer paper on Darks?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I think some of the Vivera's had only black pigment ink and dye colors, and some are all pigment ink. You have to check to be sure. 

The disadvantage of using light paper on dark shirts is that the light paper is translucent, so the color of the shirt shows through whereever there is supposed to be white. Another way to explain it is the faces and arms of some people will be the color of the shirt. Some designs can get away with it on a light shirt. There's also a bit of tinting on some of the colors, when the shirt color shows through from behind.

A paper for dark is opaque, can't see through it, the part accepting ink is white, like a white piece of paper. Then you print your design on that, trim it if you need to, and place that on the shirt and none of the shirt shows where the paper is not trimmed.

Hope that helps. Have you looked up your printer model yet?


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah HP deskjet D4160
Uses Vivera HP inks,
On the colour cartridge it says Tri- Colour Print cartridge.
Blue red yellow.

On HP's site it says:

HP Thermal Inkjet
uses Hp 93 Ink cartridge. 
http://h10084.www1.hp.com/canada/products/static/pdfs/consumer/djD4160.pdf
maybe im missing something?


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

oh say i have a Name i want to print, the colour of the name is blaCK and the background is white. It would be going on a greay or blue coloured shirt so which paper would i use? Ones for light or dark?
Still kinda new to this. haha


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Cirrus,

I looked around to find out about the Vivera's but it's kind of hard to tell. At Epson, they state the info on ink really clearly. I'm not familiar with HP printers and their inks, but after looking around... for a while... I found this page from HP.. I'm not sure what it means exactly, but in the second paragraph, under "get deep, rich color" it says dye ink, so I'm as confused as the next person as to exactly which inks are pigment, which are dye, and how well they work if they are dye. 

Other folks here use this ink, so hopefully someone can shed some light as to how they use the Vivera, if they are switching to the optional photographer ink, or if the Vivera's are dye's that don't fade... tho I've seen posts about it fading, and it turned out the that's when the blacks will be pigment and the other colors dye... Anyone? 


Here's the page on Vivera inks where it says it dye:
Vivera inks

Then I am posting this page for you, it's HP's page about HP's pigment inks:
HP Vivera pigment inks - HP Small and Medium Business

and in the pigment ink link, there is the following link to compatable printers for the HP pigment ink:
HP Photosmart Pro B9180 Printer series overview - HP Small & Medium Business products


So I do not know if that means the HP Vivera inks are dye, unless you buy these specific HP pigment inks, that work with the B9180 printer. (?)

I don't want to add confusion by trying to help, lol....


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

cirrus said:


> oh say i have a Name i want to print, the colour of the name is blaCK and the background is white. It would be going on a greay or blue coloured shirt so which paper would i use? Ones for light or dark?
> Still kinda new to this. haha


Because of the white background, you would have to use paper for darks to keep that white part white, and don't worry, these are normal ?'s and we've all been there.


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

And if i didnt want to keep the white background light transfer paper will be fine right?
And i checked my local staples, and they have the photo ink for 30 bucks! ill have to talk to my dad about getting that if this doesnt work.


And is it possible to tell which ink type i have? I just printed out an image, and i must say it looks good. I just have no idea whether its dye or pigment.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

cirrus said:


> oh say i have a Name i want to print, the colour of the name is blaCK and the background is white. It would be going on a greay or blue coloured shirt so which paper would i use? Ones for light or dark?
> Still kinda new to this. haha


You may already know this but...inkjet printers don't print white ink. That is why, when using transfers for lights, the color of the shirt will show through on any areas of your design that is white.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

cirrus said:


> And if i didnt want to keep the white background light transfer paper will be fine right?


Yes, it "could" work. I have read posts by folks that have used light paper when the ink they want to use is much darker than the tee shirt, like the black ink you plan to use. If you have the paper, and the black ink, which should be pigment even if the rest are not, you could try it out. If it doesn't look good, you can invest in the dark paper later... 




> And i checked my local staples, and they have the photo ink for 30 bucks! ill have to talk to my dad about getting that if this doesnt work.
> 
> And is it possible to tell which ink type i have? I just printed out an image, and i must say it looks good. I just have no idea whether its dye or pigment.


Michele/deChez uses the Vivera ink, we should ask her to explain how it works to us. Michele?? Vivera ink 101?? 

Dear Michele,

What kind of printer do you have? Did you change the ink to get it to be pigment ink - including the colors - or did it come that way? Thanks so much, Michele....


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

Ill be getting 4 light transfer paper and 4 dark transfer paper and 1 called Dazzle trans (?)
Also the everlast ones i was talking about are the ironalls. THey have the blue back right?

Thanks for all the help.!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, the Ironall light has a blue backing... 

The Dazzle trans is not a transfer paper, but a "finishing sheet" to add high gloss to the transfer after it's pressed.
DAZZLE-TRANS 11 1/4" X 17 1/4" (50 sheets) Click for Discounts - DAZZLETRANS

Good luck, Cirrus, and you're welcome. Hope it all works out!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually, my belief that HP Vivera inks are pigment inks came from so many people on this board telling me that it is so. However, I really don't remain convinced.

HP's specs are confusing. There are some photo inks that they say are pigment inks, and list only a few cartridges under that category -- inks that are specifically for their photo printers. I find this curious because I was under the impression that dye inks produce better photos than pigments.

In another place, they call their inks pigment/dye inks. What the *&(^%???

The packaging doesn't indicate what type of ink the cartridge contains. 

I just happen to have HP printers...3 of them. 

The PSC 1610, which is now my home printer/scanner (originally used this one to print transfers).

A PSC 2500 series (or something like that) That one is on my dedicated fax line. I also use it to scan at work. As for printing, my bookkeeper prints reports on it. Not my favorite printer...it was cheap, and I needed a fax machine. Serves it's purpose.

My main work printer is the 9800. It's a wide format desk jet. I purchased this one because I needed a something to print graphics, marketing materials, and transfers on (that 2500 series just wasn't doing the job). I wanted to go with a wide format to print larger transfers, and this was the only one that fit my budget -- it was in the neighborhood of $300. 

As I said, I'm not completely convinced that all of the HP Vivera inks are pigment inks, but I do know that I get a nice transfer, and they last. I've done shirts that were photo based, or full color for a few musicians, and a concert benefit. Because my husband is a musician, I often see people who bought tees at a gig or benefit concert. I have the unique opportunity to go talk to them and ask them how many times the shirt has been washed, etc., so that's how I know how long an image is lasting. Some of them actually look better after several washings.

Since I use inkjet transfers mostly for photo based designs, or full color designs, I haven't felt the need to switch to a printer that uses inks that I know are pigment inks.

I'll look around on my computer and see if I have some pictures of transfer tees I did so that you can see the results I'm getting.


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

That would be great! thanks. I too would be doing lots of band related shirts. Album covers, logos, etc.
I'll be getting the samples around wednesday. I guess i can waste 1 on a white shirt and will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey say my colour inks aren't pigment and are dye what would happen?


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

The washing machine will appreciate your donation.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Your images quite possibly, could or would, wash out in the laundry. Though, I am curious about Michele's, because her shirts aren't fading, so maybe nothing will happen if the HP Vivera inks are dye inks that are not washing out. I'm not sure if between you, me and Michele (who uses the Vivera inks) we figured out what is actually going on with them... have we?

Now if you use Jetprosofstretch (JPSS) paper -- then I would say -- probably nothing would happen. It will probably be fine, just do a test shirt and wash it a bunch of times to be sure. I am right now testing a shirt printed with JPSS and Canon Regular Dye ink and it is on wash 9 (washed warm water, dryer high heat) and 4 times with One Cup of Bleach (harsh test by any standards) Oh Yeah, and never washed inside out, and I can't detect any difference. I'll be posting new photos of it soon... so based on my test with Canon dye ink, if you use JPSS, I would say first of all, you have to test your HP ink with a wash test to be sure, because I didn't use HP dye ink, but my own dye tests with JPSS are going fabulous. You can buy JPSS at tshirtsupplies.com, they had it at a price I couldn't believe it was so low, and they sell a 3 page sample pack for a penny with low shipping. 

If you like JPSS and it works out (and you Won't be using any other paper <-- important note) then you may have just saved yourself from buying a new printer.  But JPSS only works on light shirts, so you'd need to find another way to do dark shirts (vinyl, plastisol, screen print - maybe outsource) or get a pigment printer to use with a dark paper, so that's that.

Here's a link to the thread with the photos of JPSS and Canon dye ink: https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t45256.html#post268154

Cirrus, will you let us know how this all turns out in the end? What you decide to use and what results you get? Thanks..


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*



Girlzndollz said:


> I do not know if you can run inkjet heat transfer paper through a laser printer.


You never want to run an inkjet transfer through a laser printer. It will melt and wrap around the fuser roller which cannot be repaired and must be replaced. You will be out a few hundred dollars on average, depending on the printer.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*



Girlzndollz said:


> I do not know if you can run inkjet heat transfer paper through a laser printer. The person on the forum that I know will know for sure is Luis/Infortun. He has a laser printer, and I know he has used Ironall Dark in his laser, but if you want to be sure you will get the results you want, ask him or maybe even Deniseg. She has worked in inkjet and moved to laser transfers.


Thanks, Wormil, that's what I've always read, too. You have to use inkjet printers for inkjet paper, and laser paper with a laser printer... 

Luis' posts on Laser and Ironall Dark are the only posts I've read where someone crosses over with the processes, and it came up, I was just passing the info on that Luis has done this with the Ironall Dark. 



For anyone who wants to see Luis' posts regarding his Laser printer/Ironall Dark paper transfers, here they are. He posts detailed info and includes wash test results. 

I'd still say the same thing for anyone who wants to try this, check with Luis to see what he did, to make sure you don't end up with the mess Wormil is warning you about. 

That will be horrible for you, and it could be that it only worked on Luis' type of Laser printer, or because it is the Ironall dark, that's why I say to ask Luis more about it if this process interests you... 

Have a great day all.... Best regards, Kelly 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t28972.html#post169987


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38421.html#post225811


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Did a little more research on the HP Vivera inks. Here's what I found out.

The black inks are pigment inks.

The color inks in the tri-color cartridges are dye based.

The color inks that are for some of their photo printers (each color sold serparately, not tri color cartridge), are pigment inks.

So...I guess that explains why shirts that I have done with black and dark designs have held up so well.


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah most of my picstures will have dark colours in them.

What about putting a clear acrylic coat over the design. I was watching a video on youtube regarding screen printing, and when they finished applying it to the screen, they put a clear coat over it.


regarding the samples i still havent gotten them yet. Hopefully Monday they shall arrive.


----------



## cirrus (Apr 15, 2008)

WEll i finally got the samples. Transfrerpaper canada sent them 2 weeks ago, but it got lost in the mail. They sent it out last friday and got it today so im pretty happy when it comes to their service. Lost mail happens.

I bought the 10 dollar sample kit from them. It comes with 9 sheets and a couple silicon sheets for the darks.

First off i printed off an opeth and necrophagist logo. The opeth sign went on a normal white shirt (B&W) and the necrophagist logo went on my guitar strap (lol...orange and black) i'm not sure if the orange will go away over time but it seems as if it will stay.

The opeth logo:
I cut it out centered it and threw my already heated iron on it. in he end the image came out a bit yellow. Why you ask? because i went over the image thrice. lol but it seems to have stuck easily and properly on my shirt so no complaints there.

Necro. logo: 
Unfortunately my strap has a camo design so i can only see the yellow on the lighter areas but it too looks great! no scorching here as it was small enough for the whole iron to fit over it for 45 seconds.

Now i have a question. i did the necro logo first and noticed a smell... it smelt weird so i took to and the image was perfect. Now is this the key to heat pressing with an iron? when i was doing the shirt i smelt it again but due to the large size, and my stupidness, the image came out yellow.

OH and pics will come soon, just have to find my camera!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: for personal use only: can I use a home iron an ivory transfer paper with Kinkos laser copiers?*



deChez said:


> Wow...that is amazing...especially the bleach part! I use an HP printer with their Vivera inks (which are pigment), so I would be interested in hearing about your results with a pigment ink.
> 
> Keep us posted!


Okay, Michele, I posted the pic with the pigment ink washed in bleach for you, here's the link:

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t47868.html#post282700

The first post are the pics of the JPSS and dye washed in bleach, but the second post is the pigment ink and JPSS washed in bleach that we talked about here. I never forgot about this, so it's good to have it posted now... enjoy!


----------

